# 300 Litre Set Up



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello,

Can someone tell me if a 4 foot long, 300 litre tank is too small to house the following...

1 x Firemouth
1 x Convict
2 x Keyhole Cichlids
1 x RTB Shark
1 x Pleco

If so what size tank would be required?

And if it looks ok, how compatable is that stock list?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

They Keyholes will not work with the Convicts or Firemouths. Convicts and Firemouths are too rough for Keyholes! Otherwise this will work very well in a 4 ft tank!


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

Okay thanks, i will leave the keyholes out.

Would the RTB be okay? I am thinking that he may get bullied by the cichlids?

Would a blue acara do well with firemouth and convict?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Would the RTB be okay? I am thinking that he may get bullied by the cichlids?


Yep the RTB will be ok! They have enough aggression and can hold their own fairly well! That is by the way a Red Tailed Black Shark right?



> Would a blue acara do well with firemouth and convict?


I am not sure how well that will work out not to mention I think Blue Acara get around 10 in. Which would put you overstock. The pleco will get along with the cichlids ok but if you leave out the pleco it will give you a little more room for another cichlid. Its up to you though!


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmm... Im struggling to make a decision now... Lol.

How about leave the RTB (red tail black shark, yes mate) out, and have the 3 cichlids and the pleco?

Blue Acara
Firemouth
Convict
Pleco

I appreciate that the blue acara could reach 10 inch, but i would be happy to upgrade tank in a couple of years if required?

I really didnt want to take the pleco out as *** had him for a few years and there is some sentiment there, as daft as it sounds, lol.

Thanks again

Gaz


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

Also while im asking...

What would be the preferred substrate for these cichlids? And im assuming that lots of rock, slate and bogwood is a good idea?

I wont be having any plants i dont think, as i know how cichlids like digging!

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

Also while im asking...

What would be the preferred substrate for these cichlids? And im assuming that lots of rock, slate and bogwood is a good idea?

I wont be having any plants i dont think, as i know how cichlids like digging!

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Hmmm... Im struggling to make a decision now... Lol.
> 
> How about leave the RTB (red tail black shark, yes mate) out, and have the 3 cichlids and the pleco?
> 
> ...


Ok yeah I think that stock list will work out ok as long as upgrading is in the near future!



> Also while im asking...
> 
> What would be the preferred substrate for these cichlids? And im assuming that lots of rock, slate and bogwood is a good idea?
> 
> ...


It really just depends on you. I have natural gravel but after seeing what tanks look like with sand I want to switch :lol: . They will take gravel or sand just fine! Yep lots of rock and driftwood is a good idea. Also I think you should have lots of plants as well! You can just use plastic if you want. I have plastic plants and they don't get uprooted too bad!


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

No, blue acara are very unlikely to gat 10". They typically get 5"- 8". I would add at least a 3rd cichlid. Blue acara can do fine with a convict and/or firemouth. I would add the blue acara first and then shortly after , the convict and firemouth.

IME, pairs of blue acara take up very little space; their really not that aggressive. I would try to get a pair of blue acara. Start with a group of 4-6 blue acara plus the con and FM, RTB shark, pleco. Maybe a CAE and a blue or gold gourami. Remove the extra blue acara after a pair forms. Just a suggestion, though I really do think a single blue acara has a good chance of doing well in this tank.


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you for all the replys.

Bernie Comeau - What is a CAE? And what is the advantage of having the blue or gold gourami?

How long would it take for a pair of blue acara to form and would it be really obvious when one has formed?

If i decide not to go along the 'pair' route, then will they do well as singles? F/Mouth, Convict and Blue Acara.

And does it matter if they are males or females?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

If i do decide to go for the single cichlids, what could i have instead of the firemouth in this set-up?

I really like blue acara and convicts. Im not so keen on firemouths, i only suggested them as they dont get too big.

What other single cichlid trios would work in a 300 litre?

I love texas cichlids, jack dempseys and jags, but fear they would grow far too big.

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

The Warden said:


> Thank you for all the replys.
> 
> Bernie Comeau - What is a CAE? And what is the advantage of having the blue or gold gourami?
> 
> ...


CAE ---Chinese algae eater. Very affective algae eater (at least when they are young) and they are always great bottom feeders, as they will eat uneaten crumbs of food from the bottom of the tank. They are tough enough to live with cichlids.

Blue Gourami ---- one more fish to disperse aggression. Tough fish for a non-cichlid, but utilises the top portion of the tank more so, so does not compete with cichlids for the bottom. With only 3 cichlids, especially with a more aggressive cichlid such as a convict, you are quite likely to need more fish to disperse aggression. If all the aggression is directed towards just the one fish , it is not likely to do well.

Pair of blue acaras is likely to take days, weeks or months to develope. There is no exact time pattern. And yes, when a pair forms it will be obvious.

Yes, blue acara do just fine as singles, but I would introduce them first. They need to establish themselves and develope a bit. At a young age, they may not stand up well against a convict, or even an FM. Add the FM and convict last.

Yes, typically, males are much more aggressive then females. With convicts there is also a very large size difference btween mature males and females.

Yes, there are many options for a cichlid instead of a firemouth. In a 300 litre, a JD is a possibility, though they can be very aggressive. Other options: nic, rainbow cichlid, severum, festivum, robertsoni, krib, jewel cichlid, buffalo head.


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks again for the reply...

Im really struggling on what to do now, youve given me so many options.

I do really like JDs, what could i keep in a 300? JD, Convict and Pleco?

Should i stick to the Pleco, Blue Acara, Firemouth and Con? Add the pleco and Blue Acara first, then a month later add a Con And F/M?

What would you personally do?

*** kept fish for about 10 years, mainly community and i am a relatively experienced fish keeper, but really struggling to make a desision here.

Thanks

Gaz


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Depends what is available in your area.

Female Nicaraguense, Rainbow cichlid(s), Firemouth would be nice.

....Bill


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you mean all 3 females? Or just the nicaraguanese female?

Would J.D, Firemouth, Convict, Pleco be too cramped long term?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I tried to get all females in my tank, and I think I have succeeded.

Most of these cichlids will crossbreed (especially the Con) so you have to be carefull.

I think the Con, FM, and JD will work well. Especially if they grow up together from small size.

You may be able to add the Blue acara as well. Depends how they all get along.

.....Bill


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

The Warden said:


> Would J.D, Firemouth, Convict, Pleco be too cramped long term?


No, it would not. Don't be too concerned with notions of stocking density. Notions of overstocking do not supercede actually making it work. CA can be aggressive. If you have a very aggressive CA, only 2 or even 3 cichlids will probably not work. If all of the aggression of one fish is ALL directed at only 1 or 2 fish, you will probably end up with dead fish(s). You would be better off with a couple more fish ---some smaller cichlid like a male krib, maybe the blue acara as well , and sturdy tough non-cichlids ( not as compettitive nor as threatening to cichlids) such as a CAE and Blue gourami.

If your really concerned about it being cramped --- drop the plec as they get big. Get a BN plec and/or syndontis catfish. The CAE is a better algae eater then a plec anyways. Once they get old ---- neither a plec or a CAE will probably eat much algae but are still effective bottom feeders, eating uneaten crumbs.


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks very much for all the replys.

I never really thought that more fish could reduce tank aggression.

I guess it makes sense though.

Im going to get the 300 up and running, then when its all cycled im going to stock it with...

Blue Gouramis
Blue Acara
Pleco
Red Tail Black Shark

Then after 2-3 weeks, when they have settled in i will add the firemouth, convict and jack dempsey all together, as young as possible.

I hope it all works out.

Thank you for the advice,

Let me know if you would do anything above differently and if i have mis-interpreted anything you said,

thanks again

Gaz


----------



## The Warden (Jan 13, 2009)

I have just been talking to a fellow cichlid keeper at work and he says that the gouramis wont stand a chance, i should have a shoal of danios instead?

And also that the Jack Demspey is too big and too rough for the other fish and should be left out.

Shall i just go with the list above and see what happens?


----------

